# Charlie Chat Summary - September 11th, 2006



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Charlie Chat Summary - September 11th, 2006*​Charlie Chat Hosted by
DISH Network Founder, Chairman and CEO, Charlie Ergen and
Co-founder Jim DeFranco, Senior Executive Vice President.

Eric Sahl, Senior VP, with Cathy Riva "Party Girl" from Discovery Home kick off the show ...
Everyone is in football garb ...

Trip to the Pro Bowl is being given away live on the chat.
(Tickets of two plus airfare and hotel for four nights - Feb 8-12, 2007).
Registration ended at 9:00pm EDT ... Winner below.

They have NFL Network in their most basic package! [JL Note: AT60 or above, actually]

*Eric Sahl on the Patio with Cathy Riva*
Out grilling in the rain ... talking about the "Party Girl" program weekends on Discovery Home.
Discovery Home available in AT180 / DishHD Gold and above.

*Programming Update: September*
ESPN GamePlan PPV Package ...$129.00 or 3 payments of $43.00 click here
REELZ Channel ... talking about movies ... Available September 27th in AT60 / DishHD Bronze / DishLATINO Max and higher - Channel 299
Food Channel HD ... Launched August 16th ... DishHD Bronze and above on Channel 9462
Preview Showroom - channels 281-288
Includes The Tennis Channel now through Oct 4th on Channel 288 (normally AT180 Channel 400)
Family PPV Movies on Channel 532 ... Five viewers of these movies will win "fun games and prizes" click here

*Programming Update: October*
Showtime Free Preview - October 6-9
HBO Free Preview - October 19-23
Cinemax Free Preview - October 26-30
Four weeks of AT120/180 and DishLatino Channels - October 5 to November 1st [on slide but not mentioned]

"Denver Broncos" video pushing Dish HD - twice the channels of any national provider - NFL Network HD

*Upgrade Offers* (Same as before - no expiration date given)
$100 rebate ($10 for 10 months) for new DishHD subscribers contines rebate form
For former HDPack or new customers.

$99.00 upgrade to ViP-211 receiver - $199.99 upgrade to ViP-622 DVR Receiver

811 or 6000 -> ViP-211 ... $49.00 less $100 rebate = They pay you $51
921 or 942 -> ViP-622 ... $199.99 less $100 rebate less $100 credit for returning 921/942 = $0
These are LEASE deals ... you will not own the ViP receiver!

*Club Dish*
Refer a friend - get $50 ($5 for 10 months) plus 5 free PPVs and free DishMOVER (if you move)
Friend gets Free activation (instead of $49) - click here to request cards

NFL Network - Channel 154 / NFL HD - Channel 9426 (AT60 or DishHD Bronze or Higher)
Free preview on channel 287. 50 Pre-Season games. Two live games per week (Thursday/Saturday) starting Thanksgiving.
NFL: Sunday on CBS and FOX, Sunday Night on NBC, Monday Night on ESPN
College Football: ESPNU CH 148 (AT180), CSTV CH 152 (AT120), DISH Home CH 100 (TBS games), your locals

*DIY Network Contest*
DIY free on Channel 284 (win an Airstream and $10,000)

*Questions*
Q: Adrian and Darren - Concerned about losing DVR capability (Tivo Lawsuit)
A: Appeals court said we infringed but found errors in the trial and have blocked the judgement, so far.
Nobody is in danger today of losing the DVR capability ... more than 1000 engineers - we invented DVRs.
We can work around whatever Tivo is complaining about.

_Firsts:_
* First Company to offer a satellite receiver for less than $200
* First to develop a UHF remote control
* First to offer an Integrated Receiver Descrambler (IRD) of C-band satellite TV
* First nationwide installation network dedicated solely to satellite TV systems
* First to offer satellite receiver with built-in digital video recording
* First satellite TV company to offer local channels to local markets in all 50 states
* First to offer an MPEG4 multi-room high definition and digital video recorder satellite receiver
* First pay-TV provider to offer a pre-paid television platform, "DishNOW!" - 12/31/05
* DISH Player-DVR 942, the first ever multi-room sarellite TV HD DVR 1/06/05
* DISH Network Pro 301-first in new series of satellite television receivers - 1/8/01
* World's first and only 500 channel satellite TV system - 7/19/99

Tech Forum next month ... Proud of our engineers.

Q: Jennifer - Internet via satellite ... when?
A: Wildblue is rolling out in late October. (October 19th via retailers, November 15th via Echostar direct)

Q: Chris - Logo Channel? (Viacom channel)
A: (Eric) No deal yet, we're talking Logo, HD and other services with Viacom -- hoping to 'strike a deal fairly soon'.

_Process on all new channels:_
Does the channel fit the needs of our customers?
Do we have capacity on our satellites?
Can we strike a fair deal?

NFL Network and Oxygen were heavily requested and added this year. Demand is not as high for any other channel.

Q: Dale in VA - Distant Networks ... Will I lose those channels?
A: Distant networks are not local channels - 95% of America can get their own locals. Law was unclear - after an eight and a half year court battle they "may" have to turn off distants - we have an agrement with all networks but one.
We will let you know on another Charlie Chat if it comes to removing distant channels.

*Contest - Dish Network "Ultimate Football Fan"*
Break the Gunness World Record for watching TV the longest.
Eyes on TV at all times - 5 minute breaks per hour (can be accrued) - May eat and drink w/scheduled restroom breaks.

Guest: Reggie Rivers former NFL running back who will MC the contest.

One winner from eight cities will be flown to Denver for the competition.
Lots of prizes including a HDTV, a lazyboy chair and a year of DishHD Bronze.

*Questions*
Q: Willy - SuperDish 322 subscriber wants a 522.
A: You really want a 625 ... larger hard drive ... give us a call and we will tell you how much.

*Eric Sahl*
Behind the scenes at NFL Network Total Access.

*Eric Sahl and Cathy Riva*
Cooking in the rain recap - More barbeque tips http://www.discoveryhome.com/outdoorparty/partygirl

*Pro Bowl Winner*
Stephen King - Colorado Springs, CO - Customer since 1997

Next Tech Forum: November 13, 2006 - 9pm ET
Next Charlie Chat: December 11, 2006 - 9pm ET

More information on Charlie Chats and Tech Forums available here on the DishNetwork Website.
Rebroadcast Times (on Channels 101, 490 and 580):
Thursday, September 14th, 9pm ET
Saturday, September 16th, 5am
Sunday, September 17th, 5am & 7pm
Monday, September 18th, 9pm
Thursday, September 21st, 9pm ET
Saturday, September 23rd, 5am
Sunday, September 24th, 5am & 7pm
Monday, September 25th, 9pm
Thursday, September 28th, 9pm ET


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the recap , James.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Glad to be of service ...

For reference, the $10 for 10 month rebate form has the offer "ending 1/31/07" for both new customers and existing customers who upgrade to a new DishHD package.

What isn't mentioned above (or on the chat) is inHD service (today the FCC dismissed a complaint filed by E* at E*'s request - this may open the path to carry the channel), RSNs in HD (previously mentioned as "very very soon") and the new local markets uplinked (as part of the distants settlement).

They did mention the distants lawsuit and Tivo lawsuits (as noted above). Charlie was very positive about keeping DVR service regardless of the Tivo outcome and promised another chat if distants needed to be removed.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Anticipating the inevitable question, Setanta Sports USA channel was not mentioned (it might have seemed odd juxtaposed with the heavy NFL emphasis).

To clarify further on the DVR suit issue, Charlie implied that if, at the end of the process, they were found guilty of violating TiVo's software patents, then they would simply download new software to all affected DVRs that would not be infringing. He also hinted that they might already have started on that process irregardless of the outcome.

They also think it likely that the Pro Bowl winner is *not* the famous author.


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

kstuart said:


> To clarify further on the DVR suit issue, Charlie implied that if, at the end of the process, they were found guilty of violating TiVo's software patents, then they would simply download new software to all affected DVRs that would not be infringing. He also hinted that they might already have started on that process irregardless of the outcome.


The only way they could do this is by removing functionality from the DVRs, which is exactly what Tivo wants them to do. Well, actually Tivo wants a big fat licensing agreement, but barring that, Tivo would want the DVRs neutered.


----------



## RobR7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Jeez... what a lame set of questions... hard to believe they weren't screened for ones with prepared answers (dvrs/distants)... nothing about PQ, upcoming HDs...


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

RobR7 said:


> Jeez... what a lame set of questions... hard to believe they weren't screened for ones with prepared answers (dvrs/distants)... nothing about PQ, upcoming HDs...


Who's to say these are actually customer calls to begin with; they could all be just employees calling in. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

zmark said:


> The only way they could do this is by removing functionality from the DVRs, which is exactly what Tivo wants them to do. Well, actually Tivo wants a big fat licensing agreement, but barring that, Tivo would want the DVRs neutered.


I used to own a Series One TiVo, and I own a (now off-line) DishPlayer and currently use 501s (I live in an HD-free area).

From my use of the TiVo, my hunch is that the suit would revolve around the Name Based Recording concept.

While I know that many people like that feature, it is still heavily dependent on the accuracy of the listings, and so one still has to manually baby sit the whole process anyway, whether your timers are name based or not. So, if that is the basis of the suit, I don't think it is all that big a deal to remove it again.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The list of infringing receivers include those that did not have NBR at the time the suit was filed (including some that still don't have NBR). I wouldn't say that NBR is the key thing that Tivo is complaining about.

A combination of engineers and lawyers will figure something out. 

Logo was mentioned and the reply could be applied to ALL requested channels ... 
Does the channel fit the needs of our customers? Do we have capacity on our satellites? Can we strike a fair deal? Is there enough demand? It sounded like the final question (is there demand) was "not enough to add the channel".

I suppose that illustrates the idea that a few people on a couple of forums can make a lot of noise and still not represent a majority of E* customers - or enough customers to add a channel.


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

E* pretty much carries everything now. I mean what's left, Logo and more religious channels? I can't imagine any one particular channel having much demand. I honestly can't think of one channel that I'd want E* to add.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks again James.

*Couple comments for readers.*

I'm glad to see Uncle Charlie still puting content in our homes and keeping us up to date on the releases of new content without ripping our shorts off. I was hoping to see the RSN HD channels unfold before this chat but hey, who am I to complain. One has to simply look at what we have now compared to the other cable and sat providers and understand we have it damn good.


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

I wonder how much NFL Network is paying E* to pimp their channel to the extent they are doing right now? All you see in E* ads is NFL NETWORK NFL NETWORK, and it's all they talk about for an hour tonight.


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

Is this true?: "921 or 942 -> ViP-622 ... $199.99 less $100 rebate less $100 credit for returning 921/942 = $0" 

From the rebate form for this deal, it seems like you had to have just added HD. In other words, if you already had a 942 and were getting an HD package before, and just upgraded to the ViP 622 and BronzeHD ... are you eligible for the $100 rebate (not the credit for returning, but the rebate)? 

When filling out the rebate online, you are given the following options to select:
(1) A first-time, new DISH Network customer who activated after 5/1/06
or
(2) A current DISH Network customer who recently added DishHD programming on or after 6/9/06

So I guess that's why I thought that was the case. I've had DishHD programming since last December, but I did upgrade to the ViP 622 and BronzeHD this summer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

While you may or may not get a CSR who understands this on the first call... The $100 ($10 for 10 months) rebate for signing up for new HD applies to new and existing customers as long as you are new to the "metal" packs. Charlie himself stated it clearly tonight that you could have the old HD offerings from Dish now (which is how you would have a 942 in the first place to upgrade to a new 622) and get the DishHD programming rebate as well as the optional rebate for returning your old DVR.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... the $10 for 10 months is only for people new to DishHD.

That detail is at the beginning of the section on Upgrade Offers (with the link to the form).


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that channels are added based on what people want. No one has asked me if I wanted it ...I wish E* would survey ALL their customers on what channels they actually watch and how often they watch it. I bet the result would be enlightening. I bet they could free up bandwidth and improve picture quality by eliminating channels that aren't supported by "critical mass", a term that Charlie used to use for adding new channels.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice job James, thanks. =)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ditto Rob's post James.. Thanks for the recap. Since I was home getting over having 4 wisdom teeth pulled, I actually was trying to make it atleast to the chat but the meds and pain continue to keep my time online to a minimum. 

KUDOS on making the effort to get a recap out quickly.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Chris Walker said:


> I wonder how much NFL Network is paying E* to pimp their channel to the extent they are doing right now? All you see in E* ads is NFL NETWORK NFL NETWORK, and it's all they talk about for an hour tonight.


It probably is just E* trying to stop the bleeding from people jumping over to D* for the NFL Sunday Ticket. IMO, this "I Want Football 24/7" stuff is rather misleading: "games every night of the week"? Only if you count repeats and "classic" games. I have spoken with dozens of D* customers who were trying to switch to E* because "they offer the NFL Sunday Ticket for only $24.99/month!" Yeah, right.


----------



## midwave (Jun 20, 2004)

Chris Walker said:


> E* pretty much carries everything now. I mean what's left, Logo and more religious channels? I can't imagine any one particular channel having much demand. I honestly can't think of one channel that I'd want E* to add.


AmericanLifeTV...which has classic tv shows during primetime everynight, and not shown anywhere else, including the 1960s updated and color version of The Honeymooners, I Spy _w/Robert Culp & Bill Cosby_, and Harry O,_ which starred David Jansen of 'The Fugitive' fame._
NFL Network, College Sports TV, ESPN News, FreeSpeech TV, ShopAtHomeNetwork, The Water Channel, G4, MTV and MTV2 could ALL be dropped and I'd never even notice....
BUT...if i lose my DVR ability, I'm jumping to DirecTV in a heartbeat!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

1. I don't think it's a matter of Dish asking us what we want in some kind of survey - it is more about how many calls they get requesting a channel and/or reading forums. 

2. I think it is Dish who really wants to promote the NFL network just as much or more than the NFL does for the one reason - Dish cannot get Sunday Ticket. If you read some of the promotions they really play up that NFL games are on Dish now. ( I think they say 7 days a week or something like that)


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah nice questions as usual, how about some questions why HD is downrezzed. Enjoy the NFL Network free preview in glorious 1440x1080!


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

What I would of like to see was a commitment from Charlie to finish off the remaining 5% of the nation that does not have local's. Then this whole DNS thing would be a moot point. If they have had the resources to do 95% of the country as Charlie claims(and is there anyway to actually verify that statement ?), then surely the remaining 5% could be done very quickly. I also question Charlie's statement that DNS only affects a "small percentage" of the customer base. If that was the case then why would Charlie spend 100 million to settle this thing and just say screw it and turn off the DNS to this small customer base and see what happens. 100 million is a lot of money for a few subs. Take that 100 million and get the remaining locals uploaded. 
Charlie didn't to me seem that confident that DNS will stay. However he seemed very confident that DVR service will not be lost.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ehren said:


> Yeah nice questions as usual, how about some questions why HD is downrezzed. Enjoy the NFL Network free preview in glorious 1440x1080!


Or switch to D* and get all of your HD downrezzed plus lose TNT-HD on weekends when D* needs that bandwidth for Sunday Ticket. 


minnow said:


> If they have had the resources to do 95% of the country as Charlie claims(and is there anyway to actually verify that statement ?), then surely the remaining 5% could be done very quickly.


95% is a percentage of US population. Adding 10 more markets (from 166 to 176 of the 210 US markets) might raise that 1% more - there are 44 markets left, mostly tiny with some only having a couple of in market stations. A lot of backhaul uplinking for minimal population. (But they will do them all, eventually.)


minnow said:


> I also question Charlie's statement that DNS only affects a "small percentage" of the customer base.


10% or so. Not many have a better option (D* may give them distants but the customers will have to qualify). Based on the 2002 numbers more than 25% of E*'s distants customers were receiving their signals illegally. That quarter million hopefully have already been removed from viewership - if not, they will lose their distants regardless of the outcome or a move to D*.

It is a lot cheaper and easier to uplink 16 stations or so which already need uplinked for their local markets than a couple hundred little stations that will serve 5% or less of the US. Unfortunately those stations cannot be provided without waiver to people too close to a network station - regardless of if that local station is uplinked.


minnow said:


> Charlie didn't to me seem that confident that DNS will stay. However he seemed very confident that DVR service will not be lost.


Less confident about DNS, but I don't believe he has given up. Right now I believe he is in wait mode not wanting to say too much before the judge decides the DNS case. It did seem that he felt that DVR service was not going away now way no how. I like that level of confidence. No "and if it does we will have another chat" connected to the Tivo/DVR issue.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought the deal for new DishHD customers was $20 for 10 months?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe that offer expired. Perhaps not. Can you link to the page where that graphic is used?


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/dishhd/offer/index.shtml


----------



## Slacker242 (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/promotion/100back/index2.asp

It's $10 a month PLUS 10 more if you get the HD package

So $20 total


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jakexxl said:


> From the rebate form for this deal, it seems like you had to have just added HD.


I think you're confusing the HD Pak with DishHD. The rebates come as a result of signing up for a metal/medal package (DishHD) as opposed to the old HD Pak.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

fsquid said:


> I thought the deal for new DishHD customers was $20 for 10 months?


It is. This ad is a special promotion for "new subscribers only" and includes a free movie channel. The plan for existing subscribers has not changed subtantially since June.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Chris Walker said:


> I wonder how much NFL Network is paying E* to pimp their channel to the extent they are doing right now? All you see in E* ads is NFL NETWORK NFL NETWORK, and it's all they talk about for an hour tonight.


Two things....

The constant barrage of ads is a Jedi Mind Trick to confuse people into thinking that they carry Sunday Ticket now (as a way to counter the tide of new DirecTV subscribers that ditch cable for satellite this time of year). Some may cancel after they figure out the truth, E* figures that many will shrug and make do with the things they DO have.

Also, there are several channels that are clamored for.... mostly on the HD front.... Cinemax HD, A & E HD, the regional sports nets, and IN HD. All are rumored to be here sooner rather than later. It's still a wonder that major league baseball has allowed them to continue carrying the extra innings package while avoiding the YES Network. One would think that Steinbrenner would be pressuring the MLB offices to force a compromise deal that would get them in front of the millions of viewers they are not getting right now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One comment ... the constant barage of ads are on the Echostar system where no one else can see them other than E* customers (on cross channel inserts) and the select few that watch Charlie Chats who mostly know better.

Comment two ... E* has carried YES games as part of the extra innings package. Out of market and subject to blackout, but there. MLB may or may not like YES not being on E*, but their extra innings package is carried.


----------



## alsays (Aug 12, 2005)

If LOGO weren't getting requested it wouldn't have been mentioned at all on the chat. It's obviously on the radar with Dish no matter how much some here want to downplay it. These passive aggressive digs at both the channel and the people who want it amaze me.


----------



## The Lidless Eye (Aug 11, 2003)

There's another reason for the NFLicity. Time Warner dropping the NFL channel. Thats mentioned in every Dish local radio ad I hear.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

James Long said:


> One comment ... the constant barage of ads are on the Echostar system where no one else can see them other than E* customers (on cross channel inserts) and the select few that watch Charlie Chats who mostly know better.
> 
> Comment two ... E* has carried YES games as part of the extra innings package. Out of market and subject to blackout, but there. MLB may or may not like YES not being on E*, but their extra innings package is carried.


But they keep a few types from switching thinking that they aren't ignoring NFL football anymore. This is the time of year when E* is always at a competitive disadvantage, so this is their way to try and counter the defections....

E* has never had the YES feed.... they have always used the other teams feed, BUT they are excluded from NY/NJ/CT and parts of PA due to blackout restrictions. You HAVE to turn to YES to watch the games. Don't have YES, you're SOL EVEN if the game is on ESPN, WGN, or any other station (except the "free" games on Fox or one of the OTA New York channels)


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

Am I the only person excited for Reelz? This is a great addition!


----------



## brian24740 (May 1, 2005)

Jolard said:


> Am I the only person excited for Reelz? This is a great addition!


Anyone else notice the Directv remote in the spot for Reelz?Looked like a Directv ad.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

WTH is Reelz? I never heard of it....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jolard said:


> Am I the only person excited for Reelz? This is a great addition!


I'm about as excited as I got when they added the TV Guide Channel!


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> I'm about as excited as I got when they added the TV Guide Channel!


Ah, you craved that "wonderful" feeling you get in motel rooms, trying to find out if there is anything on the system worth watching, and staring at the Guide Channel while it scrolls through a couple of hundred channels at 1 channel per second, even though the motel only carries about two dozen channels.

That's the sort of experience that makes life worth living...


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I need my REELZ fix(how else will I know what movies to go to and what DVD to rent) or as they say LETS GET REELZ


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

WTH is <Sunday Ticket now>?

Actually, Dish doesn't have to free up spectrum for new channels. All they have to do is replace the infomercials with reel or real programming.

Gotta be some interesting programming in the Canada, UK, S. Africa, Australia, and New Zeeland.

Since I record everything I'm interested in, when it comes from the satellite is immaterial to me.

Recently, I've been scanning the internet to see what video in English is avaliable.

One great idea I've come up with, for news broadcasts, which mostly boar me, is to have a button we can hit when, we get board, that will remove the newscasters clothes. At least that way, when they repeat segments of news we have already seen, we can make the broadcast more interesting.

Dish can add software, so when politicians lie on talk shows, their nose grows. When they don't answer the question they were asked they get a Dunce hat. If they do both within 10 minutes, they morph into a jackass, complete with a brey. Engage in demagogue, and they get horns pointed ears, and a tail.

Simple video enhancements to make our viewing more pleasurable.

Bob


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

kstuart said:


> They also think it likely that the Pro Bowl winner is *not* the famous author.


And also, not my brother of the same name.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Won't the Pro Bowl winner be some group of football players?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Chris Walker said:


> E* pretty much carries everything now. I mean what's left, Logo and more religious channels? I can't imagine any one particular channel having much demand. I honestly can't think of one channel that I'd want E* to add.


Umm. BET Jazz, Ovation. I had them 1999 with AT&T Cable.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

jakexxl said:


> When filling out the rebate online, you are given the following options to select:
> (1) A first-time, new DISH Network customer who activated after 5/1/06
> or
> (2) A current DISH Network customer who recently added DishHD programming on or after 6/9/06
> ...


It has some other strange components as well.. I decided to take Dish up on the previous 622 "trade in" for $99 after rebate... but later decided to keep my 942 and fork over the original $299, which I did. I now have a 942 and a leased 622.. I like the 622 so much I decided to trade in the 942 for a second 622 (assuming it would cost me $299).. but I was rejected!!. Dish claimed I had already taken advantage of the promotion, even though I forked over $299 to take delivery of a leased 622!.. They said I am not eligible until next April!.. Can anyone confirm that this is the way the policy is supposed to work? Did the (outsourced) customer service rep know what she was talking about? Can I not get a second 622? Anyone??

Monty


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My understanding was that existing customers could trade in as many 942s (or 921s) as they had and get that same amount of 622s... but you had to do them all at once.

If you chose to upgrade to a 622 but keep your 942 at that time... then you just made your choice, and the "Dish 'n it Up" deal only works once every 12-18 months or so.

Could be if you yell and complain nicely they might let you lease another 622, as some folks have been able to do that... but I dunno.


----------



## bdj6020 (Oct 14, 2003)

kstuart said:


> He also hinted that they might already have started on that process *irregardless *of the outcome.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You do know that's not really a word, right?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Unless it impedes understanding, please be understanding of those of us who sometimes make mistakes when we type.
:backtotop


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Amen. Please let the grammar/spelling police take a LONG vacation...... If it's gibberish, I understand the gripe, but we all know the intent of most posts...


----------



## PAdishuser (Jul 12, 2006)

I promised myself that if no new information was provided on Pittsburgh local HD channels during this Chat…I would leave. I have been a subscriber since 1996 and have endured many of the growing pains. Years of Dishplayer problems didn’t even bother me. During last football season I hoped that it would occur…during the super bowl I promised to quit prior to pre-season if they did not have it in place. Yet, they still said it was coming soon. They have completely lost the edge. Love my 4 DVR receivers…especially the UHF remotes. But I left cable because of picture quality…now it is Dish with the poor quality.


----------



## Hoobastank (Mar 9, 2004)

Like Stephen King needs a free trip...


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

richiephx said:


> I find it hard to believe that channels are added based on what people want. No one has asked me if I wanted it ...I wish E* would survey ALL their customers on what channels they actually watch and how often they watch it. I bet the result would be enlightening. I bet they could free up bandwidth and improve picture quality by eliminating channels that aren't supported by "critical mass", a term that Charlie used to use for adding new channels.


they could free up a lot of chanels by taking all those music channels off since they
have added siruis radio, personally i think that would be enough music channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cobra2225 said:


> they could free up a lot of chanels by taking all those music channels off since they have added siruis radio, personally i think that would be enough music channels.


First, the 'old' music channels are actually Muzak ... uplinked under contract and used to feed satellite based Muzak receivers around the US. They are going to be taking up space on the satellite whether we can hear them or not.

Second, these are music channels. Small feeds. It takes about eight music channels to take up the space of one video channel. Even if they could be dropped, you're not freeing up a lot of space (six video channels / two MPEG4 HD max).

Third, there are people who prefer the hostless Muzak channels to the constantly self promoting Sirius feeds. There is a different feel to the background presentation of Muzak which allows you to listen while doing other things and the foreground presentation of Sirius where they want your attention (if only to self promote).

Primarily it comes down to #1 ... Muzak has paid for the space. Just like the many shopping channels on E*.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

_921 or 942 -> ViP-622 ... $199.99 less $100 rebate less $100 credit for returning 921/942 = $0_

I currently have a 942, with no metal pack. Does this mean that I can upgrade to a 622 and keep my 942, which I would love to do, for $100?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tegage said:


> _921 or 942 -> ViP-622 ... $199.99 less $100 rebate less $100 credit for returning 921/942 = $0_
> 
> I currently have a 942, with no metal pack. Does this mean that I can upgrade to a 622 and keep my 942, which I would love to do, for $100?


Yes.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

James - thanks for the quick reply. Any hint yet as to when we might see HD locals here in West Michigan?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sometime this decade. 

E* is a little behind their announced plans on HD locals. But the channels will come.
D*'s having problems in West Michigan as well!


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> Sometime this decade.
> 
> E* is a little behind their announced plans on HD locals. But the channels will come.
> D*'s having problems in West Michigan as well!


The reason I ask is that I'm willing to stick with E* if they will provide us HD locals by, say, the end of 2007, otherwise I'd be inclined to switch to D* assuming they will have HD locals this fall.

I'd rather not swich, but I would like to get rid of the 10 foot antenna I need to pick up WMMT (not that they will show up on the list of locals anyway ). I still get some pixellation even with this monster antenna


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I expect E* will have them by the end of next year (2007). Since we really don't know why there have not been new HD LILs in the past few months it is hard to say when the log jam will clear, how many markets will quickly appear and which ones.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> I expect E* will have them by the end of next year (2007). Since we really don't know why there have not been new HD LILs in the past few months it is hard to say when the log jam will clear, how many markets will quickly appear and which ones.


OK, I think I'm going to upgrade. I know all the figures are in these posts somewhere, but when I search and read them, I become more confused and I want to know what the real cost will be before I call Dish. Can you confirmed my assumptions:

I pay $200 and get a 622 and a $10/month credit for 10 months on my dish bill. I get to keep my 942, but then I don't get the other $100 back. I also get my two dishes replaced with a single dish (super dish?).

My monthly charge if I go with the Bronze package will be:

Bronze: 49.99
Locals: 5.00
DVR Fee: 5.00
Lease Fee: 5.00
Total: 64.99

Do I have it right? Do I have to pay a DVR fee on both DVRs?

Thanks


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

tegage said:


> OK, I think I'm going to upgrade. I know all the figures are in these posts somewhere, but when I search and read them, I become more confused and I want to know what the real cost will be before I call Dish. Can you confirmed my assumptions:
> 
> I pay $200 and get a 622 and a $10/month credit for 10 months on my dish bill. I get to keep my 942, but then I don't get the other $100 back. I also get my two dishes replaced with a single dish (super dish?).
> 
> ...


The Lease fee for a 622 is actually 5.99 if I'm not mistaken. Yes, you will pay the DVR fee for each receiver. You may have to pay Lease fees for both. Some people are indicating that they are paying Lease fees for each, while others are saying that the first receiver is included. I think it has to do with whether or not all the receivers were leased as part of a Dish'in It Up promo.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> The Lease fee for a 622 is actually 5.99 if I'm not mistaken. Yes, you will pay the DVR fee for each receiver. You may have to pay Lease fees for both. Some people are indicating that they are paying Lease fees for each, while others are saying that the first receiver is included. I think it has to do with whether or not all the receivers were leased as part of a Dish'in It Up promo.


I own the 942 so I'm hoping there would be no lease fee for it. So what you are saying is that my bill would be:

Bronze: 50, Locals: 5, DVR: 6 x2 = 12, lease fee: 5 for a total of $72 and that it might end up being $77 if, for whatever reason, I have to pay a lease fee on my 942?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you own the 942, it will remain the primary receiver on the account and be included with the base programming package (i.e. no additional receiver fee). The DISH'n It Up 622 will have a $6 lease fee whether it is the second or only receiver on the account.


49.99 HD-Bronze
05.00 Locals
11.96 DVR - 2 @ 5.98
06.00 Lease on the 622
72.95 Total


If you don't connect the receivers to a phone one, there is another $5/month (for each not connected). Taxes are charged in some locations. Dunno about yours, but it can apply to the $199 initial fee independent of monthly fees.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

CABill said:


> If you own the 942, it will remain the primary receiver on the account and be included with the base programming package (i.e. no additional receiver fee). The DISH'n It Up 622 will have a $6 lease fee whether it is the second or only receiver on the account.
> 
> 
> 49.99 HD-Bronze
> ...


Thanks CABill and Rob


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

_


James Long said:



Glad to be of service ...

For reference, the $10 for 10 month rebate form has the offer "ending 1/31/07" for both new customers and existing customers who upgrade to a new DishHD package.

Click to expand...

_


James Long said:


> I have an 811 and want to upgrade to a 622 and HD Gold. (I have Digital 180 and old HD package now)
> 
> The CSR told me today no rebates apply to me. Was she wrong?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Apparently. The $10 for 10 should apply.


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> Apparently. The $10 for 10 should apply.


Thanks I thought so. ? now is how do I get it?

I thought I saw a link to a rebate form from the dish Site on here some where but now can not find it. Does some one have that lnk. I find nothing on the Dish Site that mentions this rebate.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/promotion/100back/index2.asp
is probably what you are looking for.


----------

